# Content Submission: The :yaykikkoman: smiley



## coolbho3000 (May 23, 2010)

Hello friends, it is that time of year. The time when I submit the :yaykikkoman: smiley for formal review by the staff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The :yaykikkoman: smiley was manufactured by the Greatest fanatic of the Kikkoman corporation, coolbho3000. It was carefully crafted using the most advanced and modern techniques for the best flavor, taste, and texture. The new and improved :yaykikkoman: smiley has not just one bottles of the Glorious Kikkoman Brand Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce, but two! This is two times the flavor, two times the texture, two times the taste. Remember that one drop of Kikkoman Brand Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce makes any food instantly and incredibly delicious.

And it helps treat heart disease.

Staff members, if you accept this smiley, I will forever be in your debt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I will drink Kikkoman Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce in your eternal honor. I hope you will accept it!


----------



## monkat (May 23, 2010)

Soy sauce is gross. Just sayin'


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2010)

Make it pour.


----------



## Salax (May 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Make it pour.


Or something else to make it look like something other than markers.

Just saying.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

what's this smiley for anyway?


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old ladies may think its a bingo pen.


----------



## DarkWay (May 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Salax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ahhh it's so true


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 23, 2010)

How about now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the "western style bottle" instead of the "Japanese style bottle."


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Nope.








 then what to do?


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2010)

It needs to pour, there is a lot we can do with something that pours.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I vote for the second one to be added. I was already wondering when you were going to submit these


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> It needs to pour, there is a lot we can do with something that pours.


This might take a while, but I will take you up on that challenge.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 24, 2010)

I fully support the introduction of :yaykikkoman: as a smiley.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

YAYKIKKOMAN!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

I like it the way it is, it doesn't have to pour. :yaykikkoman:


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 28, 2010)

jusmii made one! It's very good!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

It looks really random but still awesome at the same time! :yaykikkoman:

EDIT: what raulpica said. Maybe you can have this one as :drunkkikkoman:, like you called the image


----------



## raulpica (May 28, 2010)

Yaykikkoman needs to follow the other  emoticons format. 
It needs to have a single bottle and a thumb up.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 29, 2010)

You mean the classic edition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have that too!


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 23, 2010)

Hello friends, it is that time of year. The time when I submit the :yaykikkoman: smiley for formal review by the staff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The :yaykikkoman: smiley was manufactured by the Greatest fanatic of the Kikkoman corporation, coolbho3000. It was carefully crafted using the most advanced and modern techniques for the best flavor, taste, and texture. The new and improved :yaykikkoman: smiley has not just one bottles of the Glorious Kikkoman Brand Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce, but two! This is two times the flavor, two times the texture, two times the taste. Remember that one drop of Kikkoman Brand Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce makes any food instantly and incredibly delicious.

And it helps treat heart disease.

Staff members, if you accept this smiley, I will forever be in your debt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I will drink Kikkoman Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce in your eternal honor. I hope you will accept it!


----------



## YayMii (Jun 3, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

>


You'd have to be f'd up to hold the bottle that way. The bottle's behind his hand, and it looks like he's holding the bottle's label. This problem applies to all of your Kikkoman smileys.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

I noticed that too but I don't really care, that's what makes it a special, GBAtemp exclusive Kikkoman bottle! :yaykikkoman:


----------



## jusmii (Jun 3, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Picky picky LOL is this better ?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

jusmii said:
			
		

> Picky picky LOL is this better ?


That makes the smiley look like he has extraordinarily long fingers.


----------



## jusmii (Jun 4, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> jusmii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea i know right LOL but hey no matter how crappy anyone may think they look or whatever i have had fun trying and playing with them and with that said here is all of the 1's that i changed around or whatnot . The names are just names i gave things as i saved on the fly that's all .


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 4, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I noticed that too but I don't really care, that's what makes it a special, GBAtemp exclusive Kikkoman bottle! :yaykikkoman:



Nothing is exclusive on the internet...;-;


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

jusmii said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remove those god damn fingers, then the emoticons will look good. Now they just look awkward. I suggest you take a look at the other :yay: emoticons to see what you're doing wrong.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 4, 2010)

The ones without fingers have weird pinkies


----------



## jusmii (Jun 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> jusmii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok how about this 1 ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or this


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

Just a normal one that drinks from the Kikkoman bottle is sufficient.


----------



## jusmii (Jun 6, 2010)

How about this 1 ?


----------



## zeromac (Jun 6, 2010)

jusmii said:
			
		

> How about this 1 ?


Thats cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remove the K so we can make the smiley have more uses


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 6, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> jusmii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say this.  Otherwise the smily has...no use, really.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 6, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that it won't be :yayKIKKOMAN: anymore if you do that.


----------

